
Covid-19 Affects Brain in 36% Patients - huijan
https://www.labroots.com/trending/neuroscience/17302/covid-19-affects-brain-36-patients
======
rpiguy
Flagged for totally misleading headline!

36% of severely hospitalized patients in a small study of 234.

A small number and in line with other illnesses that lead to pneumonia and
ventilation. Secondary encephalitis is not unique to Covid-19.

